# General tobacco juice discussion



## cfm78910

Andre said:


> Yes, I am actually quite disappointed that the vendor in question exposed us to some great juices in 18 mg and now no longer stock them in that strength.


Agreed! In future I won't taste a juice unless it is available in 18mg and will be in future.

I've ordered the following, do you have any experience of these juices?:

Alien Vision Boba's Bounty
Nicoticket H1N1
Hurricane Vapor Sunshine Cured Tobacco

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## Andre

cfm78910 said:


> Agreed! In future I won't taste a juice unless it is available in 18mg and will be in future.
> 
> I've ordered the following, do you have any experience of these juices?:
> 
> Alien Vision Boba's Bounty
> Nicoticket H1N1
> Hurricane Vapor Sunshine Cured Tobacco
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Chris


Shall PM you, do not want to hijack this thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I have created this thread for us to talk generally about tobacco juices

Tobacco juices are very interesting. Many of us smoked one cigarette brand for many years and did not get into the nuances of the different tobaccoes. With vaping, there are some absolutely brilliant tobaccoes, some are straight tobacco while others are mixed with other exciting flavours.

Some folk dont like tobacco vapes because it reminds them of cigarettes. Others crave it.

This thread is also in "honour" of @cfm78910 who asked the question about tobacco juices in the "calling all 18mg vapers" thread.

I will move those posts here

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

cfm78910 said:


> Agreed! In future I won't taste a juice unless it is available in 18mg and will be in future.
> 
> I've ordered the following, do you have any experience of these juices?:
> 
> Alien Vision Boba's Bounty
> Nicoticket H1N1
> Hurricane Vapor Sunshine Cured Tobacco
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Chris



Hi @cfm78910

I really like bobas bounty. It's unlike anything else i have tried. Tastes like a granola bar with a bit of tobacco in the background. Good throat hit despite it being a 100% VG juice. I like it a lot and have reordered a few bottles.

I wasnt mad about H1N1 but many love it and it is a firm favourite

Sunshine Cured Tobacco is a recent juice of mine. I really like it because it is the closest for me to a real cigarette. But in a good way. Also great throat hit. Its a high VG juice.

I have reviewed Bobas and Sunshine Cured. Just go to this page and scroll down to the respective vendor
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/silvers-juice-reviews.t5421/

I dont think you will go wrong with any of these three juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> I have created this thread for us to talk generally aboit tobacco juices
> 
> Tobacco juices are very interesting. Many of us smoked one cigarette brand for many years and did not get into the nuances of the different tobaccoes. With vaping, there are some absolutely brilliant tobaccoes, some are straight tobacco while others are mixed with other exciting flavours.
> 
> Some folk dont like tobacco vapes because it reminds them of cigarettes. Others crave it.
> 
> This thread is also in "honour" of @cfm78910 who asked the question about tobacco juices in the "calling all 18mg vapers" thread.
> 
> I will move those posts here
> 
> Enjoy


Super idea @Silver 

To be honest, when I first started vaping I really disliked any tobacco juice. I was more keen on the fruity and desert style flavours.

Thanks to the Tastebox, I was half forced into trying some tobaccos that were in there. To my surprise my palette started coming around to tobacco flavours.

Now, I have to have a device around dedicated to tobacco flavours. Reo pink is always loaded with a good tobacco.

I am currently vaping one as we speak. @johan was so kind as to gift me a bottle of Rocketfuel Reaper Blend. Being a high PG blend I immediately added 50% plain VG to it to try and balance it out.

This is a truly wonderful juice. A bold, smooth tobacco with just hint of natural, maple like sweetness. Comprised of several types of tobacco, it's complex yet incredibly balanced. Yum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Super idea @Silver
> 
> To be honest, when I first started vaping I really disliked any tobacco juice. I was more keen on the fruity and desert style flavours.
> 
> Thanks to the Tastebox, I was half forced into trying some tobaccos that were in there. To my surprise my palette started coming around to tobacco flavours.
> 
> Now, I have to have a device around dedicated to tobacco flavours. Reo pink is always loaded with a good tobacco.
> 
> I am currently vaping one as we speak. @johan was so kind as to gift me a bottle of Rocketfuel Reaper Blend. Being a high PG blend I immediately added 50% plain VG to it to try and balance it out.
> 
> This is a truly wonderful juice. A bold, smooth tobacco with just hint of natural, maple like sweetness. Comprised of several types of tobacco, it's complex yet incredibly balanced. Yum!



That is great @Yiannaki
I agree that one device should be dedicated to tobacco!
Love it that yours is the pink one - lol

Thanks for the info on Reaper. I havent tried any of those juices yet. Sounds great. And the VG trick is a good one. What atty is that? The Odin? Lung hit I presume. And are you starting with 18mg before dilution?


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> That is great @Yiannaki
> I agree that one device should be dedicated to tobacco!
> Love it that yours is the pink one - lol
> 
> Thanks for the info on Reaper. I havent tried any of those juices yet. Sounds great. And the VG trick is a good one. What atty is that? The Odin? Lung hit I presume. And are you starting with 18mg before dilution?



Yes , correct. It's on the Odin. On a 0.45 dual coil 26g vertical build, wicked with Rayon.

I started with 12mg before diluting. I did not sample the juice before dilution so I cannot comment as to whether there is a flavour loss. Based on how it tastes, one wouldn't think this was diluted at all.

PS : I will make sure I have this loaded the next time I see you, for you to try out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff

If need be, a good alternative to Sunshine Cured Tobacco is Heather's Heavenly Vapes Dark Horse and vice versa. VERY similar, but HHT Dark Horse is a little less harsher on the high notes.

I'm busy going through a cross selection of HHT large tobacco range and they're all pretty good so far. A touch of VG on some doesn't hurt either.

My favorite Hurricane Vapor is the chocolaty Belgium Simmered Tobacco, especially when blended with H1N1.

I'm like a broken record when I get started on my H1N1 blends. For me it just works better when blended with other tobacco's (Just not cigarette-type tobacco's like Sunshine Cured). Same with AV's Havanna Gold...works very well with the peachy Reaper or the sweeter VM's Guevara( Becomes a Rooibos-like affair Lol). If you like Reaper then give Rocketfuel's Harley's blend a try.

Locally, a tobacco-fiend colleague of mine swears by Vaporize's tobacco's, especially using the unlisted NET's they're tinkering with as an additive in conjunction with the existing line. Have yet to explore these further myself...when they become available in 6mg.

Speaking of NET's, especially undiluted, they're very handy when used as an additive. On their own they're pretty brutal, but a few drops here and there can really make a difference to boost some juices to new level.

The world of tobacco juices is HUGE, and there's both good and bad tobacco's and "tobacco's", which will also be VERY subjective to vapers own individual palettes. Some seek the barb-wire judo chop to the throat / combat boot-stomp to the chest while others like flavour profile it brings to the party, sort of like the way hot spices can be used in cooking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Ah, thank you @Silver. My tobacco journey has been a long and, for me, interesting one.

When I started I craved a true tobacco flavour. Found that I just could not vape the Tobaccos Absolute as found in the Liquas, Hangsen and most commercial jooses around at the time. 

NETS (naturally extracted tobaccos) changed my vaping world by way of the juices of Heather's Heavenly Vapes (currently stocked by www.juicyjoes.co.za) and specifically their drier, more earthy tobaccos like Huntsman. Dark Horse and later on Maple EH? These were my staple for a long time. Many of our members also like their Heavenly Tobacco, but is too sweet for me.

As time progressed I found I started to like a little bit sweeter NET based tobaccos as well. Like Nicoticket's H1N1 (The Virus) and Radioactive. Also like quite a few of the Goodejuice jooses. Still vape the Nicoticket jooses today, but more as occasional vapes. Nicoticket's Wakonda (dark coffee with tobacco) is another one that I like. All Nicoticket jooses are apparently very good for mixing with one another or with other jooses, but I have never being brave enough to try it.

Then a local vendor started importing some great juices and I discovered NET based tobacco juices with a twist. Like Rocket Sheep Enterprise (still a favourite), Witchers Brew Blackbird and Devil's Cut, and Tark's Select Reserve Matador, Van Gogh and Poison Elite.

My current No 1 is Tarks's Matador (a bold cigar with some sweetness on the exhale) by far.

Of course, Alien Vision's Bobas Bounty was an international hit, but almost not possible to get it here. Unfortunately, when I got my hand on it, I fell in the "hate it" category. Tried many of their other tobaccos, but they are just not to my taste.

Did give Hurricane Vapor's Sunshine Cured Tobacco a go, but did not like it at all. Have an idea it is not NET based. On my program to try again.

Tried Nicks Blissful Brews' Smoked Custard tonight for the first time and just loved the first 2 ml I have vaped so far. A bold cigar tobacco forming a perfect foil to a custard base. These two form a great synergy accentuated by a coolness on both the inhale and the exhale.

One thing I have learned about tobacco juice is that the expression "taste is subjective" applies more to this category than any of the others (e.g. fruits, desserts, etcetera). 

Thanks to all for inputs to this thread. Have already picked up some good ideas and suggestions to try.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great thread @Silver 
I also keep one Reo loaded with a tobacco. At the moment I have Alien Visions Gryphons Breath loaded. Very nice juice!
So far I have enjoyed most of the tobacco's that I have tried. 
Nicoticket H1N1
Vaponaute - Into The Wild
Bobbas Bounty
Hurricane Vapor - Twilight Cavendish 
Hurricane Vapor - Sunshine Cured Tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely feedback here for the tobacco lovers

@Yiannaki - thanks for the info. That setup sounds great and will be great to try it when we meet up next, thanks

@huffnpuff - i wasnt mad about the H1n1, now youve given me a great idea to use it as a mixer. Thanks. 

@Andre you have probably tried more tobaccoes than most, so thanks for sharing your insights. Always great to read your mini journeys - in this case, the tobacco journey. I like what you said about "taste is subjective" applying more to this category. You are so right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

I'll probably mug someone for H1N1 at the moment, really enjoyed that juice! My juice carrier (gf) lost my bottle with Boba's that I still had almost 20ml left in, wasn't too impressed but I guess it happens.

I personally enjoyed the Gorilla juice more than the Boba's, I find Boba's to be a bit too intense. I can have a day or a tank on it, but then I have to take a break in order to really taste it nicely. 

I'd still like to try the rest of the Nicoticket range and other tobaccos as I have only really enjoyed the Gorilla Juice and The Virus. 

Ry4 I can't stand, but maybe that's just all the ones I've tried that aren't nice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> I'll probably mug someone for H1N1 at the moment, really enjoyed that juice! My juice carrier (gf) lost my bottle with Boba's that I still had almost 20ml left in, wasn't too impressed but I guess it happens.
> 
> I personally enjoyed the Gorilla juice more than the Boba's, I find Boba's to be a bit too intense. I can have a day or a tank on it, but then I have to take a break in order to really taste it nicely.
> 
> I'd still like to try the rest of the Nicoticket range and other tobaccos as I have only really enjoyed the Gorilla Juice and The Virus.
> 
> Ry4 I can't stand, but maybe that's just all the ones I've tried that aren't nice...


Nope, think it is just your taste profile. Ry4 also is not for me - have tried a few. Probably the caramel in there and the lack of tobacco taste. Best one I have tried to date is a few toots of Tarks Old Gold courtesy of @cfm78910.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Andre it's probably yes. I don't like creamy or dessert juices either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910

@Silver - thanks for starting this thread on my behalf, I am learning so much from you guys!

The 08th of February marked my 5th month off the stinkies and I can in all honesty say if it was't for tobacco juices I would have gone back to smoking. The other flavours just don't work for me. If I want to taste exotic fruit I'll buy some and if I want a good desert I'll go to a restaurant and order one! When I vape I want to taste TOBACCO!! 

I started off with Twisp Tobacco No 1 but quickly moved on, it was too sweet and didn't taste like tobacco at all. Their Toasted tobacco also didn't work for me, the taste was too strong. Tried Liqua but didn't like it. Then I used Ultimate Vape's Flue Cured Tobacco and USA Mix for a while and it was OK.

Then I discovered NET's and my world changed! My favorite so far is Rocket Sheep Enterprise which I love. I only managed to get 12mg but I mixed it with some 18mg liquid and it is a beautiful vape. I only have a little left and the local vendor I ordered it from won't be getting it again so that is the end of that road which is a pity, it is a great juice.

I've had some luck with Select Reserve, especially Old Gold. I didn't like Matador in my Nautilus Mini but @Andre was kind enough to let me try it on his Reo and it was totally different. In the right device Matador is fantastic.

I picked up some Bobas Bounty and Nicoticket H1N1 from JuicyJoes this morning so I'll try them when I get home tonight. BTW, it is so nice to have JuicyJoes in Cape Town now. Shane, I hope you will enjoy living in our beautiful city and thanks for stocking some good quality liquids in 18mg when so many vendors are shunning us.

So the journey continues and what a journey it is!

Suggestion (and if you think it is a good idea I'll start a separate thread for it), what about us tobacco vapors starting some sort of system to sell/redistribute liquids we won't be using? Like I'm sure most of you I've spend thousands on liquids I thought I'll like but then I don't and end up throwing it away or giving it to someone else. Just because I don't personally like a specific liquid doesn't make it bad, our tastes are all different and something I don't like much could be someone else's favourite or the other way round. For example, I have 50ml of Tark's Select Reserve Old Gold I won't be using and I'll be happy to sell it to someone who wants it. Let's say we decide we sell these juices on at 50% of the original cost. Someone can buy the 50ml Old Gold for R 250 where it would have cost him R 500. Or whatever we decide.

Penny for your thoughts!

Cheers.

Chris

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

If I was for whatever reason bound to one profile, I would choose tobacco. It is the only profile I can vape all day and night.

Fruity tobacco, coffee infused, fancy RY4 derivatives like The Virus... love them!

So sad I never got to try Tark's Select Reserve while they were well priced. They all sound so appealing.


----------



## vaalboy

I only vape tobacco's mix it up with a few caramel/tobacco derivatives. I can't stand fruit or menthol but will tolerate a gentle and very vague coffee or choc profile to the flavour.

As a result, a few of the Heathers and Alien Visions range are my staple. If I need to shortlist a few it would be:

Heavenly T
EH Maple
Pirates Booty
Boba's
Gorilla Juice
Blend 4 

I really enjoyed some of the Seattle Vapor Co's Oak barrel juices, but they no longer available from the local supplier. Tarks and Witches Brew are once in a while vapes for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cfm78910

OMG, H1N1 is fantastic......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fickie

Hey cool thread!

I didn't like tobacco at all (well I did enjoy Hangsen RY4 with VM cohcolate concentrate a bit) and recently ( end Nov thru Dec) I had a relapse on stinkies (brought on by Dad's passing..... from lung cancer!). Anyway I had a few puffs on some tobacco juice during that time and enjoyed.

Will definitely give some of the names here a try since part of my problem was figuring out what damn juices are actually tobacco flavoured .

Shotto!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

cfm78910 said:


> OMG, H1N1 is fantastic......



Lol, I'm also a big fan of it. Love it when the Maple Syrup notes come through


----------



## dekardy

Out of interest, have any of you tried Vape Elixir's Pure Tobacco? For a long time it was only available from eciggies but I see that Vape King now stocks them as well. I'm asking because it's been my absolute favorite and ADV for a about 3 to 4 months now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Fickie said:


> Hey cool thread!
> 
> I didn't like tobacco at all (well I did enjoy Hangsen RY4 with VM cohcolate concentrate a bit) and recently ( end Nov thru Dec) I had a relapse on stinkies (brought on by Dad's passing..... from lung cancer!). Anyway I had a few puffs on some tobacco juice during that time and enjoyed.
> 
> Will definitely give some of the names here a try since part of my problem was figuring out what damn juices are actually tobacco flavoured .
> 
> Shotto!



Sorry to hear about your dad @Fickie 
Strength to you and your family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigB

I am a tobacco flavour fan and always have a REO loaded with it. I have searched for that perfect tobacco vape and found it with Tarks Poison Elite. Of course, not readily available  So I set out to find other vapes to carry me until I get some more Poison.

What I like (other than Poison):
Hurricane Sunshine Cured Tobacco
Halo Tribeca

What I have given away to my friends because they did not suit my tastebuds. These are more natural I think and to me a little sour maybe. Just could not really get to grips with them.

Bobas Bounty
Blend 4
Gryphons Breath

I did start out using VM4 which suited the smaller tanks I was using but once I got going on the REO's, the taste changed for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

BigB said:


> I am a tobacco flavour fan and always have a REO loaded with it. I have searched for that perfect tobacco vape and found it with Tarks Poison Elite. Of course, not readily available  So I set out to find other vapes to carry me until I get some more Poison.
> 
> What I like (other than Poison):
> Hurricane Sunshine Cured Tobacco
> Halo Tribeca
> 
> What I have given away to my friends because they did not suit my tastebuds. These are more natural I think and to me a little sour maybe. Just could not really get to grips with them.
> 
> Bobas Bounty
> Blend 4
> Gryphons Breath
> 
> I did start out using VM4 which suited the smaller tanks I was using but once I got going on the REO's, the taste changed for me.


Poison is one of my favourites too. Have some I vape on special occasions only. You must come around so we can have some Poison and Cognac! The nearest to Poison for me is Rocket Sheep Enterprise, but according to @cfm78910 will also not be restocked. Like you, Bobas and friends were not for me.


----------



## audiophile011

dekardy said:


> Out of interest, have any of you tried Vape Elixir's Pure Tobacco? For a long time it was only available from eciggies but I see that Vape King now stocks them as well. I'm asking because it's been my absolute favorite and ADV for a about 3 to 4 months now.


Yeah, I bought 2 bottles on my last trip to Vk, shipwrecked and coumarin pipe, too. Pure tobacco tasted like licking a wet dog when I first got it. The taste has changed after some steeping, but I'm still mixing it with the black cigar and coumarin, as I'm still getting some unpleasant flavors on its own. Shipwrecked is a very similar flavour to plain tobacco, albeit a bit more spicy.


----------



## HalfLifeZA

I have to chip in here. I pretty much only vape tobacco flavours and tried quite a few. Right now I have settled on various juices from Vaporise.co.za 
Pieter has a bunch of very nice ones. His Cowboy blend is very cig like, with a bit of sweetness, the USA blend tastes a lot like real cigs to. Then his Sherlock's Pipe is a great tobacco and vanilla flavour.
and being local, his prices are great.
Just to be clear, I am not affiliated to him in any way other than enjoying the juices a LOT!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Hi there everyone 

At this early stage if the game, I prefer only tobacco flavoured Juice. I like the flavour of tobacco and having "tobacco" flavoured juice has helped me make the smooth transition to vaping. I have tried no other flavours yet. But I intend to later. 

At the moment I have only tried 4 tobacco only flavours: Twisp "tobacco #1", 3mg nicotine, Twisp "tobacco #1, 6mg (I think) and "LiQua Virginia Tobacco", 12mg nicotine, made by "Richy" not the Chinese knock off. Lastly "LiQua Red Oriental Tobacco 6mg.

All these e liquids are very enjoyable. I also mix and match a bit which I find rewarding.

Perhaps there are other tobacco e juice enthusiasts here?

Can anyone please recommend another "Pure Tobacco" flavour? Especially one that I can buy in a real shop, not on line.

Any thoughts or comments? 

Much appreciated. 





Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

Waine said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> At this early stage if the game, I prefer only tobacco flavoured Juice. I like the flavour of tobacco and having "tobacco" flavoured juice has helped me make the smooth transition to vaping. I have tried no other flavours yet. But I intend to later.
> 
> At the moment I have only tried 4 tobacco only flavours: Twisp "tobacco #1", 3mg nicotine, Twisp "tobacco #1, 6mg (I think) and "LiQua Virginia Tobacco", 12mg nicotine, made by "Richy" not the Chinese knock off. Lastly "LiQua Red Oriental Tobacco 6mg.
> 
> All these e liquids are very enjoyable. I also mix and match a bit which I find rewarding.
> 
> Perhaps there are other tobacco e juice enthusiasts here?
> 
> Can anyone please recommend another "Pure Tobacco" flavour? Especially one that I can buy in a real shop, not on line.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments?
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


Try liqua french pipe and mix with coffee liqua. Heaven


----------



## Clouder

I have to suggest both MMM tobacco juices here, Ashybac and Sweetbac.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Mmm is Mike's magic mix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

shaun patrick said:


> Mmm is Mike's magic mix


Close, actually Mike's Mega Mixes. Certainly magical mixes!

I can also recommend their tobaccos - AshyBac for a pure tobacco leaf and SweetBac for the same thing, but sweeter.
Vape Elixer's tobaccos are also very popular.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Waine

Shot for the tip Shawn. I have seen the LiQua" in my tobacconist: "French Pipe" and the "coffee". Will definitely give it a rev. I imagine the pipe and coffe flavour would be nice on a Saturday morning after waking up. But first I will taste the French Pipe by itself. I was a heavy pipe smoker about 4 years ago. Smoked pipe only for about 4 yrs. Hence my pieked interest for "pipe" flavoured juice. Incidentally: I have 21 quality tobacco pipes with all the bells and whistles as well as Internet fuelled knowledge. I haven't touched Pipes since back then. You can now see how far I may just go with the vaping Gear. Lol.

I am hesitant to try flavours. Pipe smokers call it "cased tobacco". I did not enjoy all that sugar, and for some reason, I have it in my head that flavours are adulrants: chemicals which are bad for you. It may be an OCD thing, a challenge to overcome. 

However, that's my mindset. Flavourants must be nice as clearly, thousands of vapor folk are thoroughly enjoying flavoured juice. I do intend just sampling though. I'm sure vaping and pipe smoking are world's apart.

Thanks for the info Clouder. 

PS.....

Please try to convert me guys.


Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Waine said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> At this early stage if the game, I prefer only tobacco flavoured Juice. I like the flavour of tobacco and having "tobacco" flavoured juice has helped me make the smooth transition to vaping. I have tried no other flavours yet. But I intend to later.
> 
> At the moment I have only tried 4 tobacco only flavours: Twisp "tobacco #1", 3mg nicotine, Twisp "tobacco #1, 6mg (I think) and "LiQua Virginia Tobacco", 12mg nicotine, made by "Richy" not the Chinese knock off. Lastly "LiQua Red Oriental Tobacco 6mg.
> 
> All these e liquids are very enjoyable. I also mix and match a bit which I find rewarding.
> 
> Perhaps there are other tobacco e juice enthusiasts here?
> 
> Can anyone please recommend another "Pure Tobacco" flavour? Especially one that I can buy in a real shop, not on line.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments?
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk



All subjective but my vote would go to World Wonders Stonehenge, excellent local product.


----------



## KB_314

If you enjoy straight-up tobacco flavour without any bells and whistles, you should look into juices containing NETs - Naturally Extracted Tobacco. They taste more authentic than the artificial tobacco flavours used in most liquids.
The only locally made juices with nets, as far as I know (but stand to be corrected?), are Mikes Mega Mixes. Like @Andre and @Clouder , I'd highly recommend Ashy Bac. 
Sunshine Cured Tobacco by Hurricane Vapor is also quite accurate (although I don't think its a net and is more pricey - Ashy Bac would be my choice).
And if you really want to splurge on superb tobacco flavours for the connoisseur and true purist, have a look at https://www.blacknote.com - even if it's just for a window-shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> At this early stage if the game, I prefer only tobacco flavoured Juice. I like the flavour of tobacco and having "tobacco" flavoured juice has helped me make the smooth transition to vaping. I have tried no other flavours yet. But I intend to later.
> 
> At the moment I have only tried 4 tobacco only flavours: Twisp "tobacco #1", 3mg nicotine, Twisp "tobacco #1, 6mg (I think) and "LiQua Virginia Tobacco", 12mg nicotine, made by "Richy" not the Chinese knock off. Lastly "LiQua Red Oriental Tobacco 6mg.
> 
> All these e liquids are very enjoyable. I also mix and match a bit which I find rewarding.
> 
> Perhaps there are other tobacco e juice enthusiasts here?
> 
> Can anyone please recommend another "Pure Tobacco" flavour? Especially one that I can buy in a real shop, not on line.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments?
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk




Hi @Waine - I have moved your post and the subsequent posts to this "General Tobacco juice discussion" thread.

In addition to the answers you got, you can peruse this thread and it may give you some good ideas.

My favourite tobaccoes are:

Witchers Brew *Blackbird *(available from VapeMob - imported so quite expensive)
Mikes Mega Mixes *Ashybac *(available locally from MMM (@Mike) - and far more affordable - excellent juice imo)
Hurricane Vapors *Sunshine Cured Tobacco* (tastes just like a cigarette to me - great tobacco for me - not sure where they are available these days - also imported.
Several of the Heathers Heavenly Vapes juices (particularly *Huntsman*, *Gaia *and *Dark Horse*). These juices were available from @ShaneW at Juicy Joes but I believe they are no longer stocked by Juicy Joes. One would have to import them, which is a pain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

@Waine I don't forget the Alien Visions range; ie: Havana Gold, Blend 4, Gryphon's Breath etc. - don't know if its still locally available from @ShaneW?


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> @Waine I don't forget the Alien Visions range; ie: Havana Gold, Blend 4, Gryphon's Breath etc. - don't know if its still locally available from @ShaneW?



I still have one or two of these i havent tried yet, thanks for the reminder @johan

Yes, these Alien Visions juices are still available from juicyjoes.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

With the progress in artificial tobacco flavors, I rarely use NETs anymore. The artificial stuff is much kinder to coils and taste exactly like NETs to me. Especially the Flavor Art concentrates are excellent. I'm currently Vaping a Perique Black/Latakia/Clove mix that is one of my favorite tobaccos to date. Competes really well with any international NET I have sampled. Might be time to get into DIY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton

For tobacco aficionados I recommend Cuba Treasure (Series 8 Hangsen). Tastes just like a pipe tobacco smells fresh in the tin. A very accurate profile.


----------



## Nightwalker

Andre said:


> Close, actually Mike's Mega Mixes. Certainly magical mixes!
> 
> I can also recommend their tobaccos - AshyBac for a pure tobacco leaf and SweetBac for the same thing, but sweeter.
> Vape Elixer's tobaccos are also very popular.


Oh crap, I just knew it was good Eliquid from Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Vape Elixir - "*Pure Tobacco*" comes closest to the taste of Winston Red, as far as my taste buds go. "Shipwrecked" comes close. Most of the other tobacco's I have tried taste nothing like a cigarette, maybe more like a pipe or cigar. With a notable exception of "Sunshine Cured Tobacco" by Hurricane Vapor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Alex said:


> Vape Elixir - "*Pure Tobacco*" comes closest to the taste of Winston Red, as far as my taste buds go. "Shipwrecked" comes close. Most of the other tobacco's I have tried taste nothing like a cigarette, maybe more like a pipe or cigar. With a notable exception of "Sunshine Cured Tobacco" by Hurricane Vapor.


@Alex Funny you say that. I was a Winston Red smoker before I moved to vaping. Now where can I get the juice you mentioned?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Waine said:


> @Alex Funny you say that. I was a Winston Red smoker before I moved to vaping. Now where can I get the juice you mentioned?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


If I may, Vapeking had but I think @Alex bought them out. You can find it in stock here. The URL says "Black Cigar" but the page indicates "Pure Tobacco". Maybe drop @JakesSA a PM to clarify.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JakesSA

Its' definitely pure tobacco, I've fixed it and added a redirect from the black cigar url.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Alex said:


> Vape Elixir - "*Pure Tobacco*" comes closest to the taste of Winston Red, as far as my taste buds go. "Shipwrecked" comes close. Most of the other tobacco's I have tried taste nothing like a cigarette, maybe more like a pipe or cigar. With a notable exception of "Sunshine Cured Tobacco" by Hurricane Vapor.


What he said. Vape elixer pure tabocco is amazing juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@Waine , I see you are in Durbs. Why not pop round to the Sirs at Sir Vape in Morningside or BigB & co at E-Cig Inn on Toti to see what they have and can do for you.
If The Liqua and Twisp flavors have you quite impressed, I'd suggest taking with a pair or two of clean underwear. You might just need it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n00b13

Andre said:


> Close, actually Mike's Mega Mixes. Certainly magical mixes!
> 
> I can also recommend their tobaccos - AshyBac for a pure tobacco leaf and SweetBac for the same thing, but sweeter.
> Vape Elixer's tobaccos are also very popular.


I'm really starting to wonder. I expected the sweet-bac to be similar to ashy bac, with a hint of caramel. 
The description points to this, and you mention sweet too

I bought a bottle from one of the retailers late nov/early December and it was really horrible. And I don't mean this as an insult to @Mike, as taste is really subjective. Some of the best flavours I've vaped comes from his Arsenal and I don't leave my local vape shop without another ashy-bac in my pocket as this is the best tobacco I have tried.
The Sweetbac tasted very similar to 'Black Cigar' tested from another retailer. It had a pungent flavour to it, and not sweet at all. I even tried sweetening it with caramel (vk4) and crusty custard (separately) but could not get rid of the strong aftertaste. Is it possible that I received a bad batch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

n00b13 said:


> I'm really starting to wonder. I expected the sweet-bac to be similar to ashy bac, with a hint of caramel.
> The description points to this, and you mention sweet too
> 
> I bought a bottle from one of the retailers late nov/early December and it was really horrible. And I don't mean this as an insult to @Mike, as taste is really subjective. Some of the best flavours I've vaped comes from his Arsenal and I don't leave my local vape shop without another ashy-bac in my pocket as this is the best tobacco I have tried.
> The Sweetbac tasted very similar to 'Black Cigar' tested from another retailer. It had a pungent flavour to it, and not sweet at all. I even tried sweetening it with caramel (vk4) and crusty custard (separately) but could not get rid of the strong aftertaste. Is it possible that I received a bad batch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I doubt it. It is just a matter of how your senses experience it. E.g., 5P Grandmaster makes me literally nauseous, but many love that juice. 

SweetBac is also not my taste, but I found it quite vapeable - certainly sweet. There is probably something in there that just does not gel with your senses. Maybe Tobacco Absolute, which can have that effect. I always thought that the tobaccos in these 2 juices were pure NETs, but have recently come to suspect that this is not the case.


----------



## Silver

I have tried AshyBac and loved it. Superb tobacco juice imo as discussed in my review.

I also have Sweetbac but havent got to it yet. 

I agree with @Andre, some juices have an ingredient or flavour that can make a person's taste buds very upset. Has happened to me on several occasions. And as @Tom pointed out near the beginning of my journey, taste is so subjective. I am learning that more and more as i go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I have ordered Ashybac and Sweetbac from @Mike and waiting in nail biting anticipation for it to arrive, can't wait to try it out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Waine , I see you are in Durbs. Why not pop round to the Sirs at Sir Vape in Morningside or BigB & co at E-Cig Inn on Toti to see what they have and can do for you.
> If The Liqua and Twisp flavors have you quite impressed, I'd suggest taking with a pair or two of clean underwear. You might just need it.


@Khulkatz Thanks. I have been on the Sir Vape site for hours and hours. Will definitely visit them soon. Just waiting for pay day. I am down R6000 on vaping gear and a few juices alone this month so far. Started with the Twisp Aero (mistake) with back up batteries and chargers, then 2 ELeaf Istick 60W with 2 Melo 2's. A "Fishbone" RDA some Kanthal wire and 5 bottles of juice. 

Did most of my shopping at The Vape Shop Gateway, Unhlanga. But Sir Vape look cheaper.

Toti is a bit far from me. 

I don't do online shopping. I prefer real shops. Sir Vape are going to love me, soon, LOL.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Waine said:


> Did most of my shopping at The Vape Shop Gateway, Unhlanga. But Sir Vape look cheaper.
> 
> Toti is a bit far from me.
> 
> I don't do online shopping. I prefer real shops. Sir Vape are going to love me, soon, LOL.



I also prefer a visit to a physical shop rather than the online thing. For service, the Sirs are highly rated and their prices are quite competitive despite them moving to a B&M. They do stock quality products and have some excellent and affordable juice lines, even on the imports.

So much FOMO just from browsing the site and the juice lines. Fortunately for me, there are 2 kids in Varsity and a wife with a whip (not in a kinky way unfortunately  ) that keeps my wallet in check.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I killed this bottle in a day. Caramelized tobacco. Got it from a friend have not had chance to look up Moliq further. Will probably kill my budget lol...


----------



## Beethoven

Can anyone recommend any pipe tobacco juices? Coumarin pipe is a little bland. Harley juice so far is quite nice.


----------



## Clouds4Days

I'm trying to find a blackstone cherry cigar juice.


----------



## Petrus

Beethoven said:


> Can anyone recommend any pipe tobacco juices? Coumarin pipe is a little bland. Harley juice so far is quite nice.


You can go for Sweet Bac from @Mike. Really nice.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beethoven

Thanks. Will have a look.


----------



## Jan

sweet bac reminds me of the old Tampa sweet cigars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

I bought some chestnut cigar ejuice from vape king today and I'm enjoying it. The fusion of these 2 flavours makes a very nice vape, especially with a whisky - which is exactly what I'm doing now  

I tasted the vk4 and vk5, and while it might be nice to others, the caramel was way too sweet for me. The chestnut cigar is very nice indeed. You also get sort of a chocolate taste on the exhale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silent Echo said:


> I bought some chestnut cigar ejuice from vape king today and I'm enjoying it. The fusion of these 2 flavours makes a very nice vape, especially with a whisky - which is exactly what I'm doing now
> 
> I tasted the vk4 and vk5, and while it might be nice to others, the caramel was way too sweet for me. The chestnut cigar is very nice indeed. You also get sort of a chocolate taste on the exhale.



Chestnut Cigar? Sounds good, is it a Vape King brand?


----------



## Silent Echo

rogue zombie said:


> Chestnut Cigar? Sounds good, is it a Vape King brand?



It's a Vape King ejuice. I think it's a new one from them. Haven't seen it before in store.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Silent Echo said:


> It's a Vape King ejuice. I think it's a new one from them. Haven't seen it before in store.



Awesome. Sounds like something I'd enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

rogue zombie said:


> Awesome. Sounds like something I'd enjoy



Check your Whatsapp 

I need to get my hands on some of @KieranD's extra reserve - have only had one toot of it but if it won the tobacco category, it must be worthwhile!


----------



## Beethoven

I found the chestnut very dry and coughed half my lungs out . But must mention that was my first tryout with SW mini and gemini tank.


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Check your Whatsapp
> 
> I need to get my hands on some of @KieranD's extra reserve - have only had one toot of it but if it won the tobacco category, it must be worthwhile!



Agg my S6 bombed out days after I picked it up from being repaired. I will only have a phone tomorrow - left my spare at the office.


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Check your Whatsapp
> 
> I need to get my hands on some of @KieranD's extra reserve - have only had one toot of it but if it won the tobacco category, it must be worthwhile!



It's a custard... With some tobacco... but a custard.
I did enjoy it though.


----------



## Beethoven

My apologies. Just realised I'm talking about Hazelnut cigar


----------



## method1

I've mixed a pretty nice pipe flavour, but @rogue zombie swears it tastes like doughnuts 

Happy to send out a few samples when I get time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> I've mixed a pretty nice pipe flavour, but @rogue zombie swears it tastes like doughnuts
> 
> Happy to send out a few samples when I get time.



Lol... What do I know.

It was nice, honestly.


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... What do I know.
> 
> It was nice, honestly.



I take your opinion very seriously


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> I take your opinion very seriously



Lol... Ya ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Beethoven said:


> I found the chestnut very dry and coughed half my lungs out . But must mention that was my first tryout with SW mini and gemini tank.


Gemini kicks like a mule eh. Like a dripper but harder because of that chimney. I treat mine with huge respect. Take it you are using the Claptons that came with it? Tone down wattage and allow them to ramp up while getting used to that tank. Took me a while.


----------



## Beethoven

Definitely. My head was spinning after the first inhale yesterday. Using 0.9 claptons that I bought seperately. Think I may have to go from 12mg to 6mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Beethoven said:


> Definitely. My head was spinning after the first inhale yesterday. Using 0.9 claptons that I bought seperately. Think I may have to go from 12mg to 6mg.


I had heart palpitations off 6mg in the Gemini... I am down to 3mg now lol. And I vape a lot less. Yes if any tank will bump your nic levels down the Gemini sure will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Beethoven said:


> My apologies. Just realised I'm talking about Hazelnut cigar



Haha, I'm being a bit of a fool. It is hazelnut cigar and not chestnut cigar 

@rogue zombie 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-e-liquids-hazelnut-cigar-20ml.html#/product/1452

Reactions: Like 3


----------

